# Apedium,a new genus in the family Cypripedioideae



## quietaustralian (Apr 1, 2015)

*Apedium, a new genus in the subfamily Cypripedioideae.*

Published online in Richardiana

www.facebook.com/groups/AustralianSlipperOrchids/874533725940759
or 
http://www.richardiana.com/telecharger.php?vol=15&art=20


----------



## valenzino (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok,this is not april fool...hehehehe
Is interesting cause as Selenipedium suppose to be the ancient genus in the Cypripedioideae....maybe is where the shoe shaped lip started to develop...


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2015)

I must say, after seeing this posted all over the place the morning I did start to wonder about the date.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2015)

There are two separate posts.
The new Aprils fool one that is a story and then this one that is a published description.

Different plants in different countries.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 1, 2015)

This species has been discussed here before as Selenipedium chironianum. It seems a stretch to assign a new genus to a population with characteristics that could all be accounted for by an error in one developmental gene influencing floral differentiation.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 1, 2015)

I think there is no reason to separate this new species . Or if yes, how we deal with phragmi lindenii?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2015)

Just as one begins to think there is nothing new under the sun...


----------

